# Hello



## airdawg (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello, I'm Airdawg

I'm new to martial talk. I hope to meet all of you.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## airdawg (Oct 5, 2006)

I practice mostly Kenpo. Let me know what you practice.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT
Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## stickarts (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:  Glad to have you!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## airdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice to meet you, What style of kenpo?


----------



## airdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

Advanced American Kenpo Karate, and you?


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Airdawg.  Glad to have you here!

I'm in to the Filipino arts, as well as American Kenpo.  It would be great if you could post a bit in the Kenpo section about Advanced American Kenpo.  I'm personally not familiar with it but I bet there are a few of us that would love to hear more about it


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## matt.m (Oct 13, 2006)

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 13, 2006)

I am really late to this post, but welcome....glad you are here.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting.


----------

